# Work life



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

What does everyone do for a living? Lots of people can easily turn fish into a very expencive hobby, how do you all pay for it?

I'm in construction, I do insulation on pipes, ductwork, heaters, chillers, all kinds of crap, different everyday, today I'm insulating ductwork onto of a telus building by 400 and finch, it's 32* out and I feel like my skin is melting, so I'm taking lots of shade breaks and checking tapatalk every half hour. How about everyone else?


----------



## SourGummy (Apr 29, 2011)

im a GIS Analyst, making maps/tables/charts to help clients decide where they send their flyers to based on many criteria (eg. budget, quantities, target interest, etc..)

starting to cut back on my hobby expenses as my baby boy will be arriving in a few months... need diapers =/


----------



## Anoobias (Feb 16, 2012)

I work in the Mining industry


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm the Service Manager for a chemical manufacturing company, a technician by trade. I manage a team of technicians. We provide chemicals to the service and hospitality industry and as a service we repair their machinery and keep them running with preventative maintenance service.

I try to keep the hobby simple because it becomes difficult to manage too many tanks with the kind of hours I work. Not to mention the wife will probably kill me in my sleep if I ever try to add more, so I just keep buying bigger tanks to replace the old ones


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

I'm a renovation contractor doing kitchens, baths, basements, and cabinetry. I have an awesome crew and we all get along like family. I love my job as it allows me to explore my creative side, and my crew helps me accomplish more than I ever could on my own. All my clients are through referrals and are great to work for. We have new challenges all the time and put our heads together and amaze ourselves. We pride ourselves in quality work that will keep our clients as long term business relationships. I don't make a killing, but I have all I need to provide for my family and extra to give to charity and also for hobbies.

I've found now that my tank is getting mature, I spend very little to maintain it. The setup cost was a bit, but being handy allowed me to save money in a lot of little ways.

Here's my profile on Houzz: http://www.houzz.com/pro/50seven/norcon-home-improvements

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Right now I'm doing contract translations of scientific articles from French to English, but I'm looking for jobs as a policy analyst in environmental or health-related settings. I have taught biology at university but my passion is research.

My tank costs probably $20 or $40 a year at most, including electricity! My fish eat Hikari sinking wafers and kitchen scraps (today: watermelon rind). The most expensive thing I bought this past year were some aquatic plants ($5) and 2 catfish ($16). Since there are no plants -- they got eaten -- I don't run the lights. The tank gets natural light from a nearby window. My fish are river fish so the temperature fluctuations don't bug them.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*job*

hey there , i am a technician ,i work for the TTC . i keep the city rolling currently working for wheel trans , and my job is to install all the cameras/gps/communication devices on the new buses .also have worked on the 40 footers which i kinda miss working on .


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I manage a pet supply store. I'll never get rich but I get all my stuff at cost, I mostly come an go as I please, and I can bring my dog to work with me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GDidycz (Mar 6, 2012)

I am in IT services.


----------



## Mlevi (Jan 28, 2012)

WoW!
You guys have interesting careers. I'm jus' yer average geek techie (pocket protector and all!) LOL


----------



## fly4awhiteguy (Dec 27, 2011)

I started out driving tractor trailers in the GTA, however after putting on 60 lbs in one summer and spending 500 a month on gas money to go to work, I decided to look for something a little more physical and closer to home. Now I work for a disposal company doing curbside recycling serving South Simcoe, and Barrie. It's not exactly a pretty job- but it seems to be recession proof, it does a pretty good job of paying the bills, and I get to work outside in a different town every day (Dman- I'm feeling what you are saying about 32 degrees, I drink a case of water a day). I originally started on heavy equipment training for construction, but once I got into a truck for the 1st time my mind was made up on what I wanted to do.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Did 12 years in the door hardware industry, mostly as a tech, and locksmith (yep, I laugh at movies when they pick locks!) currently looking for work. Want to get into welding. Need to find $$ for training, or someone willing to hore, and teach me! I know how, but I am sure I could be doing better!

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

I recently graduated from university and have been working 1 year now as a System Admin with a strong background in IT Audit.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

I operate a florist shop in Etobicoke and love my job. Everyday is different. I help people through ups & downs in their life and flowers sure make people smile. My favourite job has always been the delivery side, and giving flowers to people.

I have owned the shop for 29 years and started it with my Mom who passed away 4 years ago. My Mom was fun and we had a great relationship. I now run the business with my lovely wife and we try to stay out of each others hair! We also have a capable crew of great designers, support & sales people to help create the designs that set us apart.

It's really true what they say, "If you love what you do, you'll never work a day in your life."

I just play with flowers, dirt and water for a living!

Here's my shop >> Simply Gorgeous Flowers at Vanderfleet Florist in Toronto


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

i am an apprentice in the electrical trade (ICI sector). i mainly work out of the Bell Mobility campus in mississauga.


----------

